# Behr ultra, dang good stuff!



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

Used Behr Ultra semi gloss today. I had 2 gallons of white Aura and 1 gallon of Duration white left ovet from a project. Decided to try all 3 side by side. The customer speced behr for the project. Color was ben moore hc~45 shaker beige. I had the aura and duration tinted to beige as well. In 3 secondary bedrooms we used the different paints. All 3 rooms are off white eggshell finish and knockdown texture. Behr had the best hide of all 3. we used the same nap on all 3 rollers. Aura was second,duration last. Coverage? Yes Behr first again,aura second,duration last . Im not here to promote,just stating the results. Spent 36 for behr, 55 for aura, and 41 for duration. I use to dislike behr,but the more I use the ultra the more I realize, I can spend less and still get great results. Btw touched up all three rooms at the end of the day. Duration was the only one to flash after drying. Will check again tomorrow to see if it disappeared. Point being I have to admit, Behr won.


----------



## RaleighPainter (Jun 13, 2011)

You put semi gloss on walls?


----------



## RaleighPainter (Jun 13, 2011)

My experience with behr ultra is it does have good hide but is like spreading glue.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

They say beauty is in the eye of the beholder. 

Some people like toothless women with skin rashes and then there's the other 99%

Pat


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

Put semi gloss on walls per the customers request for 3 teenage boys' rooms. Pat you crack me up. I guess you will have your gravestone painted with your benny moore.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Ben moore has done me very well. Could not be more happier.

Pat


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

Yeah Pat, BM is good but at nearly 20 more per gallon in my test it should apply itself. Btw last week painted a laundry room and a powder room in a large house. Customer picked a ben moore red. Painted lauundry with behr ultra and powder with aura. Behr covered in one coat, aura in two coats. This was the customers opinion. I had them look at the walls after one coat,during the day. Customer said powder needs another coat. We still painted the laundry a second coat because we spec out everthing for two coats. Give the customer value.


----------



## eric113 (Aug 18, 2011)

Zoomer said:


> Used Behr Ultra semi gloss today. I had 2 gallons of white Aura and 1 gallon of Duration white left ovet from a project. Decided to try all 3 side by side. The customer speced behr for the project. Color was ben moore hc~45 shaker beige. I had the aura and duration tinted to beige as well. In 3 secondary bedrooms we used the different paints. All 3 rooms are off white eggshell finish and knockdown texture. Behr had the best hide of all 3. we used the same nap on all 3 rollers. Aura was second,duration last. Coverage? Yes Behr first again,aura second,duration last . Im not here to promote,just stating the results. Spent 36 for behr, 55 for aura, and 41 for duration. I use to dislike behr,but the more I use the ultra the more I realize, I can spend less and still get great results. Btw touched up all three rooms at the end of the day. Duration was the only one to flash after drying. Will check again tomorrow to see if it disappeared. Point being I have to admit, Behr won.


The one and only time I used Behr was on a side job. College gal just bought her first house with dad's help, she picked the hottest of pinks, the reddest of reds. She pulled up and popped the trunk- and there was like eleventeen gallons of the stuff in there.

Suffice to say that it was some of the toughest material I have ever had the displeasure to work with. Could not believe how something so awful could be manufactured. 

Sounds like your experience was a lot better!


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

Eric I still dont like using regular behr, but the ultra has never let me down no matter the color or sheen.


----------



## Goode Painters (Jan 1, 2011)

Where's Jack...


----------



## eric113 (Aug 18, 2011)

Zoomer said:


> Eric I still dont like using regular behr, but the ultra has never let me down no matter the color or sheen.


I wouldn't mind trying that stuff. Dang it I used to have pics of those crazy colors that gal picked. Literally people would walk in the door and be shocked.


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

Jack is good but my hat goes off to Dad and Grandpa they were/are the masters. Both are not interested in this internet thing and sharing info.


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

Eric try ultra on your next project that calls for deep or ultra deep color/base. Post your findings.


----------



## Sully (May 25, 2011)

Personally I think the stuff covers pretty decent, but that's about all it's designed to do. Think about it, Behr is marketed to DIY's. They're interested in one coat coverage. They just wanna get it done. I've seen HO's use the pro paints and it takes them three coats where it would only take me two. My biggest problem with the Behr paint though is the dry time. Stuff seems to stay wet for a few when compared to other paints. I find it likes to drip a lot as well. It's cheap yes but I feel it has too many other draw backs. I will say though I've found SW to flash a lot. That's why I like regional paint companies :thumbsup:


----------



## plainpainter (Nov 6, 2007)

Behr sucks, always has and always will.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

Goode Painters said:


> Where's Jack...


Nothing new here... move along.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

eric113 said:


> The one and only time I used Behr was on a side job. College gal just bought her first house with dad's help, she picked the hottest of pinks, the reddest of reds. She pulled up and popped the trunk- and there was like eleventeen gallons of the stuff in there.
> 
> Suffice to say that it was some of the toughest material I have ever had the displeasure to work with. Could not believe how something so awful could be manufactured.
> 
> Sounds like your experience was a lot better!


 
WOW, that must have beem a BIG trunk


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Zoomer said:


> Jack is good but my hat goes off to Dad and Grandpa they were/are the masters. Both are not interested in this internet thing and sharing info.


 
I would bet good money they would not be interested in Behr either:no::no::no: If they are still alive, give em a gallon without comment and see what the "masters" have to say.I would love to be there:whistling2:


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

PatsPainting said:


> Ben moore has done me very well. Could not be more happier.
> 
> Pat


:thumbsup: I've never tried the Behr S/Gls but I have the flat - pretty bad stuff. No hide at all. I had to use 3 coats to get a decent job on a ceiling. Damn stuff cost me more than good ole BM too.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

yes zoomer in your field test of all three paints just like they say theres good,better and then theres BEHR! I have had Duration flash on me constantly over previous jobs. looks like crap! i have to say Behrs ultra line is fine.i have a less of a problem with it flashing then the norm.Matter of fact i did a repaint in my daughters home which is about 3 yrs. old and had been painted throughout with a sort of yellowish color.she went deep tone colors in every room which is a big house and i used Behr ultra.i was totally impressed over a orange peel texture i got super 1 coat coverage overall.no need of a 2nd coat thank God! i was paying for it all. saved time and money.i also used it throughout my home Behr flt enamel with great color retention and washability.Believe me this paint has been field tested and for that i give it a big BEHR Hug.When I have a small room to do i most always use the Behr paint and primer in one.it saves on having to buy a seperate primer and two coats cover great. more savings more doing.thats powerful,:notworthy: painters.


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

The one thing no one here mentions is smell. I thought the Behr stank like paint and off gassed for a day or more. (and of course I'm not singling out Behr on this.....guys keep comparing it to Aura)

I'm a BM guy mostly. Aura has some smell out of the can and during application but it doesn't smell like a stinky paint job for days. 

To me...this is an important as dustless technology.


----------



## Wood511 (Dec 13, 2010)

eric113 said:


> The one and only time I used Behr was on a side job. College gal just bought her first house with dad's help, she picked the hottest of pinks, the reddest of reds. She pulled up and popped the trunk- and there was like eleventeen gallons of the stuff in there.
> 
> Suffice to say that it was some of the toughest material I have ever had the displeasure to work with. Could not believe how something so awful could be manufactured.
> 
> Sounds like your experience was a lot better!


I had the same experience with it. Four coats barely covered in Premium Ultra. I was shocked.


----------



## madochio (Oct 26, 2011)

really? another posting on behr???


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

plainpainter said:


> Behr sucks, always has and always will.


 
yes!:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

I want high quality, not "dang good".


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

I found a really good use for Behr products. I had my hands full and used a gallon to prop a door open. Worked great!


----------



## eric113 (Aug 18, 2011)

Wood511 said:


> I had the same experience with it. Four coats barely covered in Premium Ultra. I was shocked.


I kid you not, I put five coats of the red over new primed heavily textured walls, and it still didn't cover. It was a time and material job, so NBD- but little missy spent a fortune on Behr paint.


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

plainpainter said:


> Behr sucks, always has and always will.


see..I thought you were pro-behr.

I must have gotten you confused with someone else.

We need some kinda official pro-anti-Behr chart so us old people can keep track.


----------



## plainpainter (Nov 6, 2007)

Not that I pay any attention to the 'stipple' of paint - I couldn't be bothered to look that closely at a wall - but the stipple on Behr painted walls looks so gross - I can from 10 feet that a wall was painted with behr, it's stipple pattern is that pronounced.


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

Is it just me, or are these threads getting old?


----------



## plainpainter (Nov 6, 2007)

BrushJockey said:


> Is it just me, or are these threads getting old?


 This whole forum has gotten old.


----------



## TERRY365PAINTER (Jul 26, 2009)

If I had to red aura or Behr I would go with 
Behr . For red !! I use to hate Behr . The spread rate is better thicker than having a watered down red any day. I am not loyal 
To any brand either, just about ready to paint with some advance . Bm does make the best trim paints hands down . Second 
Dulux second


----------



## JoseyWales (Jan 8, 2011)

TERRY365PAINTER said:


> If I had to red aura or Behr I would go with
> Behr . For red !! I use to hate Behr . The spread rate is better thicker than having a watered down red any day. I am not loyal
> To any brand either, just about ready to paint with some advance . Bm does make the best trim paints hands down . Second
> Dulux second


I've always been disappointed with BM's acrylic semi-gloss trim paints...I've tried Ben,Spec and Aura and none of them are my go-to trim and door paint...Behr Ultra is very good paint,but yeah it does have an odor.


----------



## alertchief (Nov 12, 2009)

Paint and Hammer said:


> The one thing no one here mentions is smell. I thought the Behr stank like paint and off gassed for a day or more. (and of course I'm not singling out Behr on this.....guys keep comparing it to Aura)
> 
> I'm a BM guy mostly. Aura has some smell out of the can and during application but it doesn't smell like a stinky paint job for days.
> 
> To me...this is an important as dustless technology.


Well said! In today's enviro conscious world people are more sensitive to that than ever! Aura smells like paint! The difference is when they want to sleep in that room the same night. Aura smell is usually gone by bed time! Shoot me but that's an extra $20 well spent!


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

alertchief said:


> Well said! In today's enviro conscious world people are more sensitive to that than ever! Aura smells like paint! The difference is when they want to sleep in that room the same night. Aura smell is usually gone by bed time! Shoot me but that's an extra $20 well spent!


 Sleep like a Behr!


----------



## alertchief (Nov 12, 2009)

mudbone said:


> Sleep like a Behr!


Priceless!


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Steve Richards said:


> see..I thought you were pro-behr.
> 
> I must have gotten you confused with someone else.
> 
> We need some kinda official pro-anti-Behr chart so us old people can keep track.


you want to know where I stand:whistling2:


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

Okay all responses here it is. Dad and grandpa are masters. They made a lot of their own paint. Grandpa used so much paint with lead in it yet he is still alive(90 yrs old). Dad was union first and then joined grandpa. Between them they figured roughly 300,000 gallons of paint applied. Everybrand under the sun, including fro Europe,France,CHINA,and India. When a master sees the changes in paints and has used everything, yiu have to respect their opinion. Dad has used, aura,duration,porter,accolade and other fine paints but with all the titanium oxide being taken out of paint coverage and hide are terrible. I gave him a gallon of glidden flat matte in color sw kilim beige to paint a red semi gloss kitchen. He just about got it to cover in one coat. Same with behr ultra. So if a master can use it,get great results and comment on it being good, what about you whiners. If it works use it. As jack said, he uses what works and he remains versatile in using different brands for different applications. He has continued to try and use different and new instead of never trying something new, like dad, but you guys keep whining about behr. Maybe you dont know how to paint or you're to afraid to think outside of the box according to dad and grandpa, THE MASTERS.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Zoomer said:


> Okay all responses here it is. Dad and grandpa are masters. They made a lot of their own paint. Grandpa used so much paint with lead in it yet he is still alive(90 yrs old). Dad was union first and then joined grandpa. Between them they figured roughly 300,000 gallons of paint applied. Everybrand under the sun, including fro Europe,France,CHINA,and India. When a master sees the changes in paints and has used everything, yiu have to respect their opinion. Dad has used, aura,duration,porter,accolade and other fine paints but with all the titanium oxide being taken out of paint coverage and hide are terrible. I gave him a gallon of glidden flat matte in color sw kilim beige to paint a red semi gloss kitchen. He just about got it to cover in one coat. Same with behr ultra. So if a master can use it,get great results and comment on it being good, what about you whiners. If it works use it. As jack said, he uses what works and he remains versatile in using different brands for different applications. He has continued to try and use different and new instead of never trying something new, like dad, but you guys keep whining about behr. Maybe you dont know how to paint or you're to afraid to think outside of the box according to dad and grandpa, THE MASTERS.


NOW THAT WILL STICK!:thumbsup:


----------



## alertchief (Nov 12, 2009)

Stick to what?


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Paint and Hammer said:


> The one thing no one here mentions is smell. I thought the Behr stank like paint and off gassed for a day or more. (and of course I'm not singling out Behr on this.....guys keep comparing it to Aura)
> 
> I'm a BM guy mostly. Aura has some smell out of the can and during application but it doesn't smell like a stinky paint job for days.
> 
> To me...this is an important as dustless technology.


One thought on my mind as well. Just before Christmas I did a job where the homeowner bought paint and I used Behr satin. 

I was in a bedroom shutoff with little ventilation, and got ill feeling. I know they didn't like sleeping in that BR that night.


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

I guess the smell of behr doesnt bother me or my crew. I use oil enamel every week on interior doors and trim and the smells just dont bother us or most of our customers. Funny how my nose can determine which brand is being used that day on the job site.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Zoomer said:


> Okay all responses here it is. Dad and grandpa are masters. They made a lot of their own paint. Grandpa used so much paint with lead in it yet he is still alive(90 yrs old). Dad was union first and then joined grandpa. Between them they figured roughly 300,000 gallons of paint applied. Everybrand under the sun, including fro Europe,France,CHINA,and India. When a master sees the changes in paints and has used everything, yiu have to respect their opinion. Dad has used, aura,duration,porter,accolade and other fine paints but with all the titanium oxide being taken out of paint coverage and hide are terrible. I gave him a gallon of glidden flat matte in color sw kilim beige to paint a red semi gloss kitchen. He just about got it to cover in one coat. Same with behr ultra. So if a master can use it,get great results and comment on it being good, what about you whiners. If it works use it. As jack said, he uses what works and he remains versatile in using different brands for different applications. He has continued to try and use different and new instead of never trying something new, like dad, but you guys keep whining about behr. Maybe you dont know how to paint or you're to afraid to think outside of the box according to dad and grandpa, THE MASTERS.


OK, I get it, your dad is Jack Pauhl.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

:laughing:


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

straight_lines said:


> One thought on my mind as well. Just before Christmas I did a job where the homeowner bought paint and I used Behr satin.
> 
> I was in a bedroom shutoff with little ventilation, and got ill feeling. I know they didn't like sleeping in that BR that night.


Ultra? Shooting trim in a house with premi plus semi is a bit much to hang around in. Ever spray SW Proclassic W/A Gloss? OMG! That runs up there with doing epoxy in an enclosed room. Wow that was bad and all I shot was 3/4 gallon on a ceiling.

Turned out nice.


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

No, jack and I would be ever so grateful just to wash the master's white coveralls and his jockstrap.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Zoomer said:


> No, jack and I would be ever so grateful just to wash the master's white coveralls and his jockstrap.


:blink:


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

jack pauhl said:


> Ultra? Shooting trim in a house with premi plus semi is a bit much to hang around in. Ever spray SW Proclassic W/A Gloss? OMG! That runs up there with doing epoxy in an enclosed room. Wow that was bad and all I shot was 3/4 gallon on a ceiling.
> 
> Turned out nice.


Yes. Not knocking the finish, or the spread rate and coverage. It is great. The smell is terrible compared to BM gennex tinted paint who is ahead of all the major paint mfg's I use. 

This is where the government regulations are headed in the coming years. SW proclassic smells like melted plastic to me. Its bad as well. Hate to brush it, but you can pile it up spraying and have a very durable trim enamel.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

straight_lines said:


> Yes. Not knocking the finish, or the spread rate and coverage. It is great. The smell is terrible compared to BM gennex tinted paint who is ahead of all the major paint mfg's I use.
> 
> This is where the government regulations are headed in the coming years. SW proclassic smells like melted plastic to me. Its bad as well. Hate to brush it, but you can pile it up spraying and have a very durable trim enamel.


I had a mask on when I shot that ceiling with a 10" extension from the ground. We had plastic closing off those openings and the stair way. It was so bad in there I was gasping to breathe and I had to make my runs non-stop because it was gloss. I knew if I stopped anywhere in that ceiling it would stand out like a sore thumb from so many angles. That stuff was NAS TY.


----------



## RaleighPainter (Jun 13, 2011)

Ok im convinced, mudbone and zoomer are cut from the same cloth.


----------



## Nephew Sherwin (Oct 7, 2011)

Julian&co said:


> Ok im convinced, mudbone and zoomer are cut from the same cloth.


Lol, I thought it was just me who thought that.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

I figured they were either the same person or twins


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

I am starting to see that we are causing no small "stir" to the paint world.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Julian&co said:


> Ok im convinced, mudbone and zoomer are cut from the same cloth.


Painters cloth.:thumbsup:


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

mudbone said:


> I am starting to see that we are causing no small "stir" to the paint world.


I vote this the lamest quote of the year.


----------



## RaleighPainter (Jun 13, 2011)

mudbone said:


> Painters cloth.:thumbsup:


I was actually thinking more like.... 



the same cloth diaper.


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

Dudes! Cant knock a paint till you tried it. 40 years ago P&L oil was the cadillac of all trim paint. dad tried ben moore one day in the early eighties and noticed it flowed better. A switch was made and a cost savings. Now what if he had never decided to try ben moore. Today p&l is not a good trim paint. All you guys bow down to ben oil impervo because of heresay, but dont forget about the REAL painters before you guys who laid down the ground work, tried different products and kept on the shelf what worked at a better price.


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

So many of you guys are like sheep and follow the pack. You use sw 200 or duration, or ben moore superspec,or regal or aura just because you are afraid to try something else. As with any product you will believe what others say and not venture out on your own for fear of being riduculed, just like in elementary school when all the kids laughed at you for whatever reason. To afraid to try.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Zoomer said:


> So many of you guys are like sheep and follow the pack. You use sw 200 or duration, or ben moore superspec,or regal or aura just because you are afraid to try something else. As with any product you will believe what others say and not venture out on your own for fear of being riduculed, just like in elementary school when all the kids laughed at you for whatever reason. To afraid to try.


Coming from someone living in the shadows of dad and gramps, i find your jab humorous.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

So I'll ask you Zoomer, what is your favorite latex trim paint?


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

Mudbone, you keep using what works and always try the new products. Never stay content.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

I don't know whats more humorous, your Oedipus complex or the fact you assume everyone on this board has never tried something new.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Truth be told, I believe less people on here defend their go to products JUST because it's all they know. Heck, low voc regs have had us all critiquing many products regardless of manufacturer. Products do change and im sure most here are not blind to this reality. I am harsh on behr because I have been unhappy with personal results. It could be brilliant to you and I totally accept that, but for me it's not a matter of unwilling to try new things, it's a matter of being unsatisfied with the results. As for finding the holy grail of trim paint, impervo is it when you want a dull rubbed fantastic plastic when spraying. It levels and holds out much better than anything I have ever used. But with voc regulations I am sure thiswill not always the case. Our eyes always open to new products and i for one will not critique a product without giving it multiple chances to either satisfy or let me down.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Bender said:


> I don't know whats more humorous, your Oedipus complex or the fact you assume everyone on this board has never tried something new.


I wrote my last post before I saw your comment. Reconfirming what we both wrote.


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

Dont use latex for trim. We stll have oil in colorado. Latex leaves brush marks and feels rough. Why would I use latex when I can work faster with oil, put it on thicker and make it look like glass. Just a little penetrol with ben dulamel or super spec or sw pro classic usually in semi gloss and you have a winner. Though I am using more and more advance and still learning the product. The semi gloss is promising yet it still cant be applied as thick as oil even with extenders added. Latex sprayed is different. I think advance sprayed is a beautiful finish. I use a ff graco tip 212 or 310. But until oil goes away entirely I will use it. 55 for a gallon of dulamel. 42 for a gallon of good latex, you pick the brand. 13 dollar difference is nothing. I will make that up in the first hour of labor and the oil covers more sq feet per gallon. Therfore a winner for the oil, and no for the most part the smell doesn't bother us. When the customer sees the positives they dont mind the smell for a day. Grandpa started us kids with oil so we have never known the smell to be offensive.


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

Parad,bender and julian. Dad read this thread and made this comment. All three of you guys make him a bologne sandwich. Whichever ine he likes gets to help him spray lacquer all day with his binks and develbiss equipment and then help him reglaze 100 windows that are 12x15 window sections. Btw ni breaks except 30 minutes for lunch and ni going ti the store, bring your lunchpail.


----------



## alertchief (Nov 12, 2009)

Zoomer said:


> Parad,bender and julian. Dad read this thread and made this comment. All three of you guys make him a bologne sandwich. Whichever ine he likes gets to help him spray lacquer all day with his binks and develbiss equipment and then help him reglaze 100 windows that are 12x15 window sections. Btw ni breaks except 30 minutes for lunch and ni going ti the store, bring your lunchpail.


Zoomer maybe you should get off your dads couch and make him one yourself! Enough of how great my dad and his pappy are! Respect and appreciation for your elders is a notable character ! What I have read on here from you is something far different. Someone close this thread!!


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Zoomer, I just showed my mom this thread and she said "Boy that Zoomer fella must have missed some language classes in grade school." she just left shaking her head. 

Pat


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

I just text fast on these small smart phone keys. Tell mama hi.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Wait a minute.
Do you live at home still zoomer? If you do (and you're under 21) I'll retract my statement.


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

Hey alert chief go back to spraying that doghouse with kilz primer, but don't wear your respirator. The fumes will do you good.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

This is how I look at it. My primary market is mid to high end repaints, we faux and do complete repaints in fully occupied homes. If the trim is oil, we will keep it oil. Typically it is latex. I refuse to switch to oil if I don't have to. I hate yellowing and i cannot afford dry times in my typical market. I would have to many areas of a home shut down for too long. I want a hard durable paint that fits the bill. PRO classics styrene resin has become a seeding nuscance as they keep tweaking due to voc regs. It's hardness and scratch resistance is unpassed by any product on the market though. It's also irritating to play the sheen gam with PC. I am always looking for better. Oil will fade away in the next decade. I wonder in some respects if you are the sheep sitting in a rut and the wool is pulled over your eyes. 

I recognize the respect you have for your family and I don't mean to sound abrasive. When you work in the same system you get good with the products you use. I am glad behr and oil trim works for you. I am also sure you guys do great work. Just realize that we are not all the same type of painters, we all have our niche and we all probably have good systems that require a different product based on our needs. Some may be more efficient than others, but your talking with long term business owners here not just out of work brush jockeys.


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

Parad, what yellowing? What shutdown? If the oil does yellow it usually is uniformly after many years when the customer will repaint anyway. We never shut down a home when doing oil trim. Try a little vanilla extract in your oil, it helps. I agree oil's days are numbered. That is why we have used so much advance in the ladt year. 33 total gallons, sprayed and brushed. We figure if we continue to use this product or similar products, eventually the manfacture will have the formulation down to a clone of oil with low vocs.


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

Parad as far as being in a rut. No way. We tried 26 different products last year, for trim. Still advance and oil from ben or sw came out ahead.


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

Zoomer said:


> Hey alert chief go back to spraying that doghouse with kilz primer, but don't wear your respirator. The fumes will do you good.


ANd here we go again:blink: Dejevu all over again.


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

No, Vujede!


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Zoomer said:


> Parad, what yellowing? What shutdown? If the oil does yellow it usually is uniformly after many years when the customer will repaint anyway. We never shut down a home when doing oil trim. Try a little vanilla extract in your oil, it helps. I agree oil's days are numbered. That is why we have used so much advance in the ladt year. 33 total gallons, sprayed and brushed. We figure if we continue to use this product or similar products, eventually the manfacture will have the formulation down to a clone of oil with low vocs.


Open up a cabinet door and tell me the inside isn't more yellow than the outside on oil trim.


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

Zoomer said:


> Dudes! Cant knock a paint till you tried it. 40 years ago P&L oil was the cadillac of all trim paint. dad tried ben moore one day in the early eighties and noticed it flowed better. A switch was made and a cost savings. Now what if he had never decided to try ben moore. Today p&l is not a good trim paint. All you guys bow down to ben oil impervo because of heresay, but dont forget about the REAL painters before you guys who laid down the ground work, tried different products and kept on the shelf what worked at a better price.


Well damn, all this time I thought I was a real painter:blink: Now I'm lost, don't even know what I do for a living:no:. Oh I got it, I'm a Residental Architecural Finishes Applicating Technician ! Whoo, feel better now.:thumbsup:


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

Parad, valid point. Hopefully a customer will paint again in fifteen years after oil was applied. Heck, even white latex in the middle of a house is going to have fading.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

HEY fellow painters why all the doom and gloom over the Zoom?


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

People don't like the truth and get offended when a post strikes a nerve with them personally because they can relate and they think the post was directed at them. Or they see it as a direct attack on their methods. Its a phenomenon really, very interesting to watch unfold. 

If I say "other painters..." or "most painters..." then that will connect with those that can relate and some lash out because they think it was directed at them. Funny how the reality of it exposes those individuals. 

When I say "others" or "most" that of course is based on the hundreds I've worked with personally and my experiences collectively.


----------



## alertchief (Nov 12, 2009)

Zoomer said:


> Hey alert chief go back to spraying that doghouse with kilz primer, but don't wear your respirator. The fumes will do you good.


For real?


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

Zoomer said:


> Dudes! Cant knock a paint till you tried it. 40 years ago P&L oil was the cadillac of all trim paint. dad tried ben moore one day in the early eighties and noticed it flowed better. A switch was made and a cost savings. Now what if he had never decided to try ben moore. Today p&l is not a good trim paint. All you guys bow down to ben oil impervo because of heresay, but dont forget about the REAL painters before you guys who laid down the ground work, tried different products and kept on the shelf what worked at a better price.


International 665 blows away all the P&L, BM and SW crap out there! Period


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

I know International 665 is a "wild card" paint. Just had to throw it out there. Any thing you can paint a yacht with is "dang good stuff"".


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

jack pauhl said:


> People don't like the truth and get offended when a post strikes a nerve with them personally because they can relate and they think the post was directed at them.




I think you're stretching the definition of truth Jack.
Theres a big difference between truth and opinion.


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

You tell them Mudbone!!


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

Int 665 is dang good stuff but what a pain trying to get the stuff


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

These threads sure do get old, if you like Behr use it, if you don't then don't. 


Zoomer just relax a bit I get it you love it and want everybody too but it just will not happen. 

Lets put the personal remarks aside. 


We are in a service industry so give them what they want and make money doing it. Simple.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

Bender said:


> I think you're stretching the definition of truth Jack.
> Theres a big difference between truth and opinion.


Not sure I follow... if zoomer runs some sample gallons across three products and the results of the three paints proves one better than the other two... is that not zoomers experience or opinion when the results are black n white? What if that test zoomer did was performed 10 times with various colors and the results remained the same? 

If I apply hundreds of gallons of a certain product that produces regular insufficiencies, consistently... would that be opinion or actual poor result from my experience? Better example, if I can peel paint off the inside walls of a 5 gallon bucket with my finger tip in large pieces and others don't peel off at all... is it opinion the paint doesn't stick as well as another paint that can't be removed with your finger or is that the truth when you can replicate it over and over? I call that hard evidence not opinion and that would be a true statement if posted.


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

Zoomer said:


> Int 665 is dang good stuff but what a pain trying to get the stuff


It's not what you know it's WHO you know. 
This paint ranks top shelf in my book for 1 part alkyd enamel. 

When you lay it on smooth it is some pretty stuff!

Akzo Nobel will not discontinue this line any time soon. At 1589.7 VOC's a gallon
it's not for the green painters.

As for Behr's, it's got me out of a pinch before but I prefer Glidden's when I go to the box.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

Bender my point is this.. I performed a similar test with Glidden, BEHR and SW Duration Home. It was performed in the back of an SW with participation of SW employees, random contractors and customers. I posted those pics and results here and on my site. They are consistent with zoomers results. This was some time ago and I continue to use ULTRA which only adds to more experience for each gallon applied. I can talk you blue in the face about that product and what it can and can't do. I can show you, repeatedly, like watching a video on replay until you are satisfied with what you are experiencing. This would be a true experience like many members post about here.

To say the results were not true is like saying it never happened in other words. The majority of PT members post from their experience and to call someone out on actual 'experience' as opinion is sort to a bit skewed IMO. 

I just think some PT members might find it more beneficial to ask more questions when something is in question rather than attacking a real-life true experience the individual had. I think more information can be pulled out of people to where threads like this one can be more informative and uncover so much more than the OP offered initially. So Bender... listen to me and repeat after me... BEHR ULTRA is a true contender for PC's.


----------



## Last Craftsman (Dec 5, 2008)

Bender said:


> I think you're stretching the definition of truth Jack.
> Theres a big difference between truth and opinion.


I agree.

I have seen him stretch the definition of truth many times.

All though, I have not concluded that he does it on purpose. But I also have not concluded that he isn't aware on some level.

I do believe he avoids direct challenges to his technique or procedure that would result in him having to admit he is wrong about something.

***

All though, as far as the Behr issue goes, if he says he is getting it to work.

I don't have any reason not to believe him. I have used Behr on occasions where it worked well, but I have also used it on occasions where it was the worst paint ever.

To be honest, I haven't made consistent use of it in so long, I could not say for certain that their new formulations have not improved.

I did use some Behr premium semi on trim recently because I was only cleaning up a little trim for a customer in their kitchen, and they already had the paint.

And I will say as far as application goes, that batch of paint covered and leveled out really well.

It was very toxic though, and I was surprised how many fumes were coming off of the finish while it dried.


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

Jack, we do that test with all products. Its the truest way to determine what works best. Not in a lab or by heresay, but by hands on testing. I know. Who has the time? What is a couple of hours of field testing compared to the savings of getting to know the best product and then using the product because it works well according to the tests.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

The problem is that the benefit of the doubt does not seem to extend both ways. I believe JP when he says Behr works great for him. I believe some others here when they say aura does not work well for them. Aura works great for me. I believe others when they say Behr does not work great for them.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Zoomer said:


> Parad,bender and julian. Dad read this thread and made this comment. All three of you guys make him a bologne sandwich. Whichever ine he likes gets to help him spray lacquer all day with his binks and develbiss equipment and then help him reglaze 100 windows that are 12x15 window sections. Btw ni breaks except 30 minutes for lunch and ni going ti the store, bring your lunchpail.


Sonds like the ones that are full of bologne are the ones that made it for him.


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

Jack, you are very thorough in your testing. Sorry guys to leave sour grapes. Im only telling you guys try it(different paints), it might work. No different for TVs. Sony guys wont switch to Vizio. Or tires. Goodyear guys wont dare try Michelins.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

Zoomer said:


> Jack, we do that test with all products. Its the truest way to determine what works best. Not in a lab or by heresay, but by hands on testing. I know. Who has the time? What is a couple of hours of field testing compared to the savings of getting to know the best product and then using the product because it works well according to the tests.


I agree. Its hands-on and a ton of it that makes anyones experience knowledgable to others here on PT. The guys who get compd a gallon or two or even a whole house hold little weight in my eyes. I know thats not enough to uncover what the product is, or not. Might get you a conclusion with the job you are one but testing and talking about product goes so much deeper than that. 

For as many products I test and play around with, I feel totally comfortable talking about only four, maybe five. A company approached me recently to test a paint product. My reply was 100 gallons or nothing. Testing 100 gallons to me is only getting to know the product like meeting someone for the first time even thought that 100 can get you through a few houses or two or only 1. Its simply not enough to "know" a product IMO but it can give you a nice "preview" of what the product is capable of or not. I completely understand why PC's choose to stick with certain products they know and love. That alternate path can make or break you on a job real fast and there is a risk associated with doing testing on a paid job. The other option for testing takes lots of space, materials and a substantial effort on their part. 

The most beneficial aspect of PT is when people post their experience with some decent detail. I enjoy reading that stuff. If nothing else it gives us a heads-up should we try it.


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

Jack here is a question and thought for you. Have you ever wondered why ben moore superspec spits off the roller so much? I mean when you take the roller from the bucket over to the wall, it leaves a trail like no other. We tested sw200, superspec, and kilzpro 300. All three side by side, three men three rollers on the first coat of a long hallway wall. We used flat paint in sw color dover white. Kilz has least amount of spit. Sw next. Ben was worst. Conclusion. Over 1 year of rolling everyday a man could spend a lot more time trying to get a clean roller out of the bucket and over to the wall. A substantial amount more using ben superspec. If it was all about production kilz would win. More production less time rolling off the grid.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

All jokes aside. Lets lay off and start laying it on. Happy New year . dont forget to try new this yr.Peace among the breathen.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

DeanV said:


> The problem is that the benefit of the doubt does not seem to extend both ways. I believe JP when he says Behr works great for him. I believe some others here when they say aura does not work well for them. Aura works great for me. I believe others when they say Behr does not work great for them.


You brought up a good point. Can I slam on Aura? Sure I can. Is it a great product? Sure it is. Does it fit my system? No, it does not. Can I relate to what others post about Aura? Sure I can. 

My systems are designed in a way that they are entirely dependent on the full capabilities of all products I use collectively, not just one or two. First things first... put together a great 'team' of product that all plays nice together. My goal is variable reduction and when you get down to the nitty gritty with products, its then you uncover those variables we all face and to have a great team of product to combat those variables is priceless. When the 'what ifs' are removed from the equation, its a beautiful world.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Try a tray instead of a bucket. Probably would allow better loading on the roller. Sometimes, I wonder if the cheaper fillers in cheap paints have some better application properties at the expense of other properties.


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

Same results with our metal trays. Btw using purdy colosus 1/2 nap for this test. Similar results with wooster nap 50/50 and wooster merino wool.


----------



## Kevo in Bama (Dec 12, 2011)

*It's more than about covering good.*

I will not use Behr paint. I have no call backs with Ben Moore so that's what I use. If the customer insist on Behr somebody else can paint for them. There are some really cheap paints that cover great, but it's more to it than just covering great. I don't know a contractor that uses Behr products. This is just me.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

Zoomer said:


> Jack here is a question and thought for you. Have you ever wondered why ben moore superspec spits off the roller so much? I mean when you take the roller from the bucket over to the wall, it leaves a trail like no other. We tested sw200, superspec, and kilzpro 300. All three side by side, three men three rollers on the first coat of a long hallway wall. We used flat paint in sw color dover white. Kilz has least amount of spit. Sw next. Ben was worst. Conclusion. Over 1 year of rolling everyday a man could spend a lot more time trying to get a clean roller out of the bucket and over to the wall. A substantial amount more using ben superspec. If it was all about production kilz would win. More production less time rolling off the grid.


Interesting. zoomer, you know your product, good observation. Clingy paint. Thats one of my huge beafs with so many SW products. When you don't have immediate release, that paint is costing you money unless you are a sloppy painter then this wouldn't make a difference. On the flip side. I'll reduce product to make it release but you also need a product that can withstand reduction without losing the reason you buy it.


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

Kevo, ben has good products. Sometimes they just dont fit the bill for our projects.


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

Jack we find Ultra to have very little splatter. Sw duration has quite a bit.


----------



## Kevo in Bama (Dec 12, 2011)

*I understand Zoomer.*

If you have a product you like and have success with it, and the customers like it and are happy with it you are going to keep using it. Same thing goes for all of us on here. More power to you man!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Goode Painters (Jan 1, 2011)

jack pauhl said:


> Nothing new here... move along.


Yeah guess ur right-:whistling2:


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

Goode Painters said:


> Yeah guess ur right-:whistling2:


:yawn:


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

Yawn like a Behr.


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

Zoomer said:


> Yawn like a Behr.


Hibernate like a behr be a whole lot behtter .


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Care Behr.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

Scotiadawg said:


> Hibernate like a behr be a whole lot behtter .


Which paints are popular in your neck of the woods?


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

jack pauhl said:


> Which paints are popular in your neck of the woods?


Mostly BM and PPG, not much SW around here, except for the box stores, same with Glidden and Behr. Home Hardware has bought out a lot of the old building supplies stores and really pushes their BeautiTone which is the worst crap I've ever seen come out of a can.


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

So what do you think of Porter paint Scott.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

jack pauhl said:


> Which paints are popular in your neck of the woods?


 Just Behrs in are neck of the woods.:thumbsup:


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Zoomer said:


> So what do you think of Porter paint Scott.


I think the store across from S.W. just finished closing...

the orange buckets ROCK!


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

Ppg store or hd store?


----------



## prototype66 (Mar 13, 2008)

Zoomer said:


> So what do you think of Porter paint Scott.


I've used Porter before and their products used to be good as far as top shelf stuff like Silken Touch, their early Teflon wall paint and Glyptex. I Haven't used it since the buy out though.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Julian&co said:


> My experience with behr ultra is it does have good hide but is like spreading glue.


 Thats why you should stick with it.


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

mudbone said:


> Thats why you should stick with it.


man that's just sad ! Get a grip:whistling2:


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Zoomer said:


> Ppg store or hd store?


 porter ppg.

they bought Iowa and converted the store.
all for nothing.

Kwal will fall next imho.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Scotiadawg said:


> man that's just sad ! Get a grip:whistling2:


A Behr Hug? Now that's a suregrip.


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

You tell'em Mudbone.


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

Anybody remember pittsburgh manor hall oil? I remember as a kid dad and gramps using it. It was their #2 behind p&l. I think there is still a couple of cans in dads paint storage garage.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Boy zoomer i like hearing about your grandpappy and father.I can tell they wasn't ever afraid to try anything new.Paint runs in the family. Do you have any Indian in your family tree? say like an ancestor named Running Behr?


----------



## paintpimp (Jun 29, 2007)

Does a Behr s**t in the woods or in a can.:whistling2:


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

Dang Mudbone your one liners are classic.lmao.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

paintpimp said:


> Does a Behr s**t in the woods or in a can.:whistling2:


When it can.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Love Behr's all. 
Behr loves all. :notworthy:


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Zoomer said:


> Dang Mudbone your one liners are classic.lmao.





mudbone said:


> Love Behr's all.
> Behr loves all. :notworthy:


:001_huh:


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Zoomer said:


> Parad as far as being in a rut. No way. We tried 26 different products last year, for trim. Still advance and oil from ben or sw came out ahead.


When you say ben zoomer are you referring to Gentle Ben the Behr?


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Kevo in Bama said:


> I will not use Behr paint. I have no call backs with Ben Moore so that's what I use. If the customer insist on Behr somebody else can paint for them. There are some really cheap paints that cover great, but it's more to it than just covering great. I don't know a contractor that uses Behr products. This is just me.


Benjamin-No-More!


----------



## SoCal Paint (Nov 7, 2011)

Is "Mudbone" the result of metaphorically entering your big box lover "Behr"?


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

Dont be dis~ing on mudbone he knows,sees, and behrs all.


----------



## SoCal Paint (Nov 7, 2011)

Zoomer said:


> Dont be dis~ing on mudbone he knows,sees, and behrs all.


Yikes! Scary thought either way you interpret that.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

i HAVE THE RIGHT TO Behr ARMS
AND The Right to Behr Paints.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

SoCal Paint said:


> Is "Mudbone" the result of metaphorically entering your big box lover "Behr"?


You may be able to get my goat,but you'll never get my Behr!


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

Behrs there, starting to give Sw and Ben a scare.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

I love Behr walls!


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Face it Zoomer I think you and I are the only ones that have are Behr-ings about us.


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

I Behr witness to all. This paint is not gonna fall.


----------



## paintpimp (Jun 29, 2007)

Get a room you two.


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

Mudbone is going to whip out a brush,
with behr he's gonna crush.


----------



## SoCal Paint (Nov 7, 2011)

Behr / Masco do not represent the best interest of our industry. Visit www.mascocs.com. They're your supplier and competitor all rolled into one Behr suit. What is the opinion of the National PDCA on their strategy? Sure they make decent paint, could be practically free, but I disagree with their core business practice out of principle. Preserve the paint industry, go Behr hunting and get rid of these double dippers. Don't allow this wall street Corp to become the largest painting contractor in America.


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

Get a room to paint do we dare, 
Paint it with Behr
We wont share.


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

And Sw's profits do? How about sw lowering prices? Cost per barrel of oil is down. Cost at pump is down. Sw's transportation costs go down. Our costs still go up.


----------



## SoCal Paint (Nov 7, 2011)

Zoomer said:


> And Sw's profits do? How about sw lowering prices? Cost per barrel of oil is down. Cost at pump is down. Sw's transportation costs go down. Our costs still go up.


Any business that is for profit, operates on the same basic principles. This is true for Masco, S.W, Ben Moore, Valspar, they're all selling their widget for a profit. However, Masco / Behr is the lone ranger selling to homeowners and contractors, and operating painting contracting businesses throughout the U.S. Some of us are merely looking out for our brothers and sisters working hard to make an honest living and protecting the integrity of the industry.


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

Same statement made about costco and sams club many years ago. The evil empire would bring down regular grocery chains. Now how many of us shop regularly at one of the two.


----------



## SoCal Paint (Nov 7, 2011)

Not the same. That's simply big business stepping into markets to compete with local smaller business's. Free enterprise. Maybe it would hit home if you showed up to bid a house and realized your bidding against Home Depot at home painting services (bank rolled by Masco), and also Masco contractors services. In this case it's a win win for Masco. Monopoly.


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

Not really. We buy enough paint from hd to qualify for 20% off retail. Therefore getting same price as their contractors and competing on level terms. Customer picks contractor. We have won many against them.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Zoomer said:


> Not really. We buy enough paint from hd to qualify for 20% off retail. Therefore getting same price as their contractors and competing on level terms. Customer picks contractor. We have won many against them.


What are you using for exteriors, assuming that you are not interior only.


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

Last year. 10% ben. 35% sw, 35% p&l, 20% behr ultra.


----------



## SoCal Paint (Nov 7, 2011)

Zoomer said:


> Not really. We buy enough paint from hd to qualify for 20% off retail. Therefore getting same price as their contractors and competing on level terms. Customer picks contractor. We have won many against them.


Zoomer, seriously bidding against your supplier doesn't bother you at all? That's insane in my world not to mention unethical. At any rate, congratulations on your 20% discount.


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

So cal thanks man. Free enterprise gotta take what we can get. Different ball game now then it was when grandpa started in 58 or dad took the reigns in 75 or when I took over in 2001


----------



## SoCal Paint (Nov 7, 2011)

Zoomer said:


> So cal thanks man. Free enterprise gotta take what we can get. Different ball game now then it was when grandpa started in 58 or dad took the reigns in 75 or when I took over in 2001


Is that 54 years of the same business or each generation creating their own Company? Either way, that's a pretty amazing accomplishment and I'm sure you leverage this tradition and longevity to sell your jobs.


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

Same company, a few name changes due to unlicensed companies with same name.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

Lets talk about BEHR today, I can behrly resist the urge. 



(wet hide) not that dry hide was any different.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

SoCal Paint said:


> Behr / Masco do not represent the best interest of our industry. Visit www.mascocs.com. They're your supplier and competitor all rolled into one Behr suit. What is the opinion of the National PDCA on their strategy? Sure they make decent paint, could be practically free, but I disagree with their core business practice out of principle. Preserve the paint industry, go Behr hunting and get rid of these double dippers. Don't allow this wall street Corp to become the largest painting contractor in America.


 Sounds Grizzly.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

*to Jack*

Youv'e tried the wet hide and the dry. Have you tried the Behr hide?:thumbsup:


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Hey Zoomer that's kool that your the third generational painter of the family.It sounds like they took you under their paw oops sorry, their wing I mean and taught you well.What a blessing it must of bin growing up and hearing all about their painting experiences.you seem to really know your paints. tell grandpaw and Papa behr hi for me and good job investing in you.You must be proud to behr the family name. :notworthy:


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

mudbone said:


> Hey Zoomer that's kool that your the third generational painter of the family.It sounds like they took you under their paw oops sorry, their wing I mean and taught you well.What a blessing it must of bin growing up and hearing all about their painting experiences.you seem to really know your paints. tell grandpaw and Papa behr hi for me and good job investing in you.You must be proud to behr the family name. :notworthy:


LOL. Gotta give you props for tenacity dude:thumbsup:


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

Grandpa behr just passed away Wednesday, he was 90. He passed on so much knowledge. Im gonna miss him. One helluva painter. Thanks mudbone.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Sorry to hear that zoomer. My condolences.


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

He was a monster with those big brushes. Thanks man.


----------



## SoCal Paint (Nov 7, 2011)

Zoomer said:


> Grandpa behr just passed away Wednesday, he was 90. He passed on so much knowledge. Im gonna miss him. One helluva painter. Thanks mudbone.


My condolences to you and your family. Keep the memories and his legacy alive in spirit.


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

Spirits. He use to buy it in 55 gallon drums back in the day. Again thanks so cal.


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

Thanks bender.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Sorry to hear that Zoomer. what a bummer! How sad..My prayers go out to you and your family. wow its like a part of me died now that I've heard.Its weird. Its like I never knew him but then again I did.I'm sure he will be sadly missed.i will look forward to hearing from you in future post the knowledge he has instilled in you.Be strong.IN memory of him.Thanks for sharing him with us. 

your painting friend 
Mudbone


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Zoomer said:


> He was a monster with those big brushes. Thanks man.


 monster or Behr?


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

Thanks MB. Man had to work today but had no sleep last night. Everything I learned from him ran through my head past couple of nights. Im sure he is painting the new wing of gods kingdom for the next generation.


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

His forearms were Behrs.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Zoomer said:


> Thanks MB. Man had to work today but had no sleep last night. Everything I learned from him ran through my head past couple of nights. Im sure he is painting the new wing of gods kingdom for the next generation.


 Yes i imagine he is. I would also bet the good Lord is letting him use Ultra Pure wht. Behr paint cause its also everlasting.He's now a offically a Mansion painter.God bless.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Sorry to hear Zoom. 






I have to admit the one liner behr lines are wearing thin for me.


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

Hey we had to milk it for all its worth.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Zoomer said:


> Hey we had to milk it for all its worth.


Seems dried up to me.


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

Like a dried Behr(ry).


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Workaholic said:


> Seems dried up to me.


 I can't behr the thought of it.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Sorry workaholic I think you just opened up a new jar of honey.Grin and behr it.:yes:


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

MB in the house.


----------



## SoCal Paint (Nov 7, 2011)

--------------- and with that, this thread has officially flat lined -----------


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

SoCal Paint said:


> --------------- and with that, this thread has officially flat lined -----------


I thought it flat lined long ago!:blink:


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

You guys need to loosen up a bit!Your comments can be to overbehring at times.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Scotiadawg said:


> I thought it flat lined long ago!:blink:


 
this thread flatlined after the first post


----------



## TERRY365PAINTER (Jul 26, 2009)

Just Behr it.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

mudbone said:


> Sorry workaholic I think you just opened up a new jar of honey.Grin and behr it.:yes:


I guess my perspective is different, I have seen the HD people and the behr representatives conduct themselves in dishonest practices on this forum and those guys have been banned for this action. So my take is if they conduct themselves in a dishonest manner I try not to buy their products and dislike seeing them receive praise in one liner posts and rankings throughout the board. Sure at first it was kind of funny and days and days later the charm is gone, I would much rather read other reasons on your favor of said product than silly one liners. 

Now if a behr rep joined and conducted him/herself in a more professional manner and offered to help inform the board in the manner that the SW vendors, BM vendors, PPG vendors or any of the other vendors we have on this board do I would be fine with that but instead they do it lacking in integrity.


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

But as with anything not all are bad. Our behr reps and glidden reps here in colorado are actually really good. Im lucky if my ben rep calls me once a year.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Zoomer said:


> But as with anything not all are bad. Our behr reps and glidden reps here in colorado are actually really good. Im lucky if my ben rep calls me once a year.


No I don't think they are all bad, I just think it is interesting that we have only seemed to of had that problem with them. For some reason they seem to conduct themselves this way, maybe they think because it is a professional board they have to pretend to be something other than what they are, hard to say but it does leave me with the impression that they are more dishonest than other vendors and reps. Just expressing another viewpoint. 

I try not to buy their products but sometimes I run into a customer that is 100% sold on them and I have to decide to use their products or pass on the job. 

Also just to be clear I am sure not everyone is projecting themselves in a 100% open light but when we get a diy'er that lies about being a pro it stands out and the same is true with the above behavior. I would prefer it if they would be a honest contributor rather than essentially trying to push the products without buying an ad.


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

I respect what you are saying but I ask you this. I dont use sw400 much. Why do I get charged 26$ for 400 semigloss. I immediately complain to asst mgr, while im still in the store. His response. Pssss dont tell him I told you but you should call your rep and get that semigloss lowered to 19$ which is what most of the other guys are paying. My response is. Do the reps set our pricing even on products we rarely use. Mgr says Yes! Its GUESS YOUR PRICE GAME BY SHERWIN WILLIAMS. At least I always know my price everyday for Behr or Glidden. Its 20% off retail with HD pro rewards. No mind games or surprise pricing.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Zoomer said:


> I respect what you are saying but I ask you this. I dont use sw400 much. Why do I get charged 26$ for 400 semigloss. I immediately complain to asst mgr, while im still in the store. His response. Pssss dont tell him I told you but you should call your rep and get that semigloss lowered to 19$ which is what most of the other guys are paying. My response is. Do the reps set our pricing even on products we rarely use. Mgr says Yes! Its GUESS YOUR PRICE GAME BY SHERWIN WILLIAMS. At least I always know my price everyday for Behr or Glidden. Its 20% off retail with HD pro rewards. No mind games or surprise pricing.


Why would anyone here have an answer to that?:blink:


----------

